# forestville MD - GSD girl - a few days left



## crazyinmaine (Mar 31, 2008)

I just got this email: 

A friend and kind rescuer Holly alerted me to this situation in Forestville. SHe called the shelter and was told that most of these dogs have only a few days and many are in very poor shape and desperately in need of rescue. I had already posted 8 dogs to the groups -- 4 lhasas and 4 tzus but here are all of them. If you adjust the page to view 25 at a time it will only take a few minutes to see if there are any you can help.

THANK YOU!!!!!!!

There is a beautiful GSD girl needing out at this shelter. Here is her info:

ID#A295978

I am a female, tan and black German Shepherd Dog.
The shelter thinks I am about 1 year old.
I have been at the shelter since Aug 11, 2008.

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A...&where=type_DOG

Prince Georges County Animal Management Division 
8311 D'Arcy Rd.
Forestville, MD 20747
Voice: (301) 499-8300	
Fax: 301-499-8329










PS: I apologize if this is a duplicate


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh she is beautiful


----------



## crazyinmaine (Mar 31, 2008)

any ideas on people in the area that might be able to help???


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

VGSR?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

VGSR works closely with this shelter, they usually know about the dogs before we do.


----------



## crazyinmaine (Mar 31, 2008)

does anyone know if VGSR has rescued this young guy??? 

I just want to make sure because of what was sent to me :

Re: FORESTVILLE MD - 100 dogs in danger: all breeds and all sizes
"A friend and kind rescuer Holly alerted me to this situation in Forestville. 
SHe called the shelter and was told that most of these dogs have only a few 
days and many are in very poor shape and desperately in need of rescue".

take care,
kathy


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

VGSR's Intake person is Glenda, member name FrodosMom. Will PM her.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Have PM'd Lea with VGSR (member name Remo) also.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I passed this information along to Debbie (bratmarine on here) who is our intake officer. We have been slammed with dogs lately so I don't know if we have any open foster homes. 

My house has been in a dog jam with fosters that are hard to place because of issues that they all have.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing removed


----------

